# Brake Booster Vacuum Line '67 GTO



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

*Brake Booster Vac Line '67 GTO & PCV Grommet*

400 CI engine in a '67 GTO.

What does the metal line look like that attaches at the base of the carburetor onto which one fastens the 3\8" hose routed to the brake booster?

There seem to be two options. https://www.npdlink.com/store/?p=ca...search_str=vacuum+line&parent=10000&year=1967 

Secondly, where does one get the rubber grommet that secures the PCV valve in front of the distributor mounting location? My PVC is rattling badly because the grommet is like hard plastic.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Grommet here, part #N210A 

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/S...1&search_year=1967&search_keyword=PVC+&sort=0

Booster line C-4930-454AA is original carbon steel, C-4930-454AS is stainless.
Go with the original, the stainless is harder and won't seal as well.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you. Is the grommet something I could get at my local NAPA parts store? This seems to be it. https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/CRB29105


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Line @ Ames

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...9PL&order_number_e=NDU0MzI2Mg==
&web_access=Y

Fitting line goes into.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...9PN&order_number_e=NDU0MzI2Mg==
&web_access=Y


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Andrew69 said:


> Thank you. Is the grommet something I could get at my local NAPA parts store?


I don't know, I got mine at Ames.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you. I fortunately have the fitting but the tube on the car doesn't look right.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I didn't know if you had the tube so I figured I would show the fitting as well, it would suck to get the tube and not have the fitting.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Take the original grommet into NAPA with you and match it up, that looks like it.


----------



## 1967GeeTeeOh (Apr 29, 2018)

Grommet from Orilley's - Dorman P/N 42054


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Goat Roper said:


> Grommet here, part #N210A
> 
> https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/S...rts as I could not find it elsewhere.
> Andrew


----------

